# Halo effect around head (Photoshop tut)



## sms_solver (Mar 25, 2005)

*img220.exs.cx/img220/1362/mmeffect2a6xb.th.jpg



			
				sms_solver said:
			
		

> The color image at left-top is of a HW actress, which has been changed into other 3 images with different halos around her head.
> 
> This is the unique photoshop effect that I have developed while experimenting. I have not learnt it from any book nor got it from the net. The methods required are simple tasks and the application of the filter. So if anybody had already achieved this effect, then it will be the case of mere coincidence.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------
Now I am posting the tutorial at last
Post yr reply if u find this tutorial useful

*img80.exs.cx/img80/4985/thefilter010el.png*img31.exs.cx/img31/5048/thefilter028ik.jpg

Thanks to Imageshack[/url]


----------



## valtea (Mar 25, 2005)

nice effect i hope to see the tut soon


----------



## cheetah (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice one.I want the same thing and even searched fir it on goodtutorials.

Anways koolbluez has done same thing to his picture but he used white colour for outlineing.


----------



## rohan (Mar 28, 2005)

You masked the herione using various tools like PaintBrush or the Airbrush in QuickMask mode or Lassos or Pen tools.

Then on getting the actress selected, you made a layer via cut.

Then you desaturated the layer via cut and maybe did some color tuning to make it look attractive.

Then simply you used the outer glow layer effect with some contouring and other effects like spread, size etc. customized to get that outline.

Simple, ain't it???


Hey the girls really cute


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 29, 2005)

rohan said:
			
		

> You masked the herione using various tools like PaintBrush or the Airbrush in QuickMask mode or Lassos or Pen tools.
> ....
> .....
> 
> ...



I have given my way! Now see how it is different from yours


----------



## rohan (Mar 29, 2005)

so, it was the neon glow???? I was surprised on how you got the inert glow on the girl.

The second girl's cute too


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 29, 2005)

The outer glow method is better, i suppose..

Mix it with a suitable inner glow, and voila, all ur cutting mistakes r hidden.

*ORIGINAL*
*img231.exs.cx/img231/6577/jlo3yw.th.jpg

*BLU HAZE*
*img231.exs.cx/img231/1180/jlobluhalo2ou.th.jpg

*WHITE HAZE*
*img231.exs.cx/img231/1763/jlowhitehalo9xl.th.jpg

I like the white glow... it's better, i suppose.


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 1, 2005)

OMFG how did this post have 3959 views

make that 3960 coz i clicked once now

??

did the whole of thinkdigit community make this as their homepage ??

how is this possible

is there someway to find out which users have accessed this page??

MODS, any help..?

hope this post wont get deleted


----------



## sms_solver (Apr 2, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> OMFG how did this post have 3959 views
> make that 3960 coz i clicked once now
> ....
> is there someway to find out which users have accessed this page??
> ...



I have submitted this tut in GoodTutorial.com in Photo Effects. The 3900+ views is the contribution of GoodTutorial.com visitors+ ThinkDigit visitors and members


----------

